# Remington or Winchester? Why?



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Remington or Winchester? Why?

Like trucks, are guys as much into the Ford vs. Chevy thing with firearms? 

Remington 700 or Winchester 70?
Winchester Model 12 or Remington 870?


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

interesting topic... My grandpa carried a winchester 70... he once had a remington and the firing pin froze up on him during a cold cold cold morning. I carry a model 70 cause he did and i have yet to have problems with mine. however the 870 shotgun ...well i have 3 lol


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm partial to Winchester for rifles and Remington for shotguns. Just a fit and feel thing for me.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

Shotguns remington. Rifles take either one.


----------



## josh12ga (Nov 23, 2011)

I am still using a shot gun handed down by my grandpa model 12 sportsman Remington 12ga. Love this gun.. and I use the traditions Muzzy...


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Winchester. All but one gun that was given me by my grandpa has been a Winchester. Most are out of my price roange now though, so everything I have bought has been something else. I don't own any Remingtons. I would love to have an 870 Wingmaster though. Wouldn't mind a new express to have as a truck gun either.


----------



## Kdub (Sep 6, 2010)

Just like the truck arguement you can't go wrong with either. Also like the truck arguement neither build them like they used to. I would take either for free buy my money is going to Chevy/remington.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Remington bolt action rifles and pump shotguns, Winchester semi-auto and over/under shotguns.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Uh.....never go early answering one of these Ford/Chevy things.

.22s - Winchester, pre-64

I have found the over-the-counter Remington 700s to be more accurate than the over-the-counter Win 70s with factory ammo. I favor the Rem clips over any trap door thingie. I love the Rem Model Seven, one of the lightest, fastest-shooting, accurate game rifles out there. Remington makes the best recoil pads. The Remington trigger beats the Win trigger hands down. I do like the safety arrangement on the Win 70 over the Rem 700 though.

Remington 870 over the Winchester 12. I have my share of both and if you have to ask why which one is better, you don't know much about shotguns.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> ...............................................
> 
> Remington 870 over the Winchester 12. I have my share of both and if you have to ask why which one is better, you don't know much about shotguns.


Sorry 'bout that. I need to switch to decaf.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

But Goob - who makes the best atlatl?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Where is my Rugar #1 option? By far the sexiest rifle ever made 


-DallanC


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> But Goob - who makes the best atlatl?


Ah, ha, ha, ho, ho, hee, hee................I made it all up. All I have is a BB gun, a 12 gauge and a .22.


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

Both?
Does that make me bi?


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Remington all the way. Both are good, but I personally prefer the Remington. Everybody goes ape over the pre-64 model 70, but I would rather have a 721. Very accurate, functional rifle.--------SS


----------

